# question about z-link rear suspension



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*drum* brake (*J93*) model has the Z-link: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003171P07-002.JPG
> 
> ...*disc* brake (*J67*) model has the Z-link: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1006241P07-004.JPG


Sorry to steal the thread but he reminded me of something can I put rotors on my drum hubs

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...item #21 is the rear hub for drum brakes (J93): http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003171P07-002.JPG
> 
> ...item #?? is the rear hub for disc brakes (J67):


Sorry cant see images on phone for some reason

h3llion


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I was thinking of swapping to rear disk brakes as well, I think its a direct swap if I remember right from a previous thread if u have all the parts.


----------

